# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευη επαγγελματικων 2δρομων ηχειων εν εξελιξει....

## d.antonis

Εδω και καιρο τα σχεδιαζα ,σαν τους ερωτευμενους που γραφουν γραμμα. Τα'φτιαχνα στο χαρτι ,το τσαλακωνα το πεταγα. Αφου κατεληξα τελικα καπου ,εφυγα για ξυλεια ,και γωνιαστρα. Ειναι 12ιντσα με κορνα 1'' απο πανω. Ιδου και τα πειστηρια.

Το ξυλο ειναι κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης 15mm ,με πολλες νευρωσεις (bracing).

----------

dinos.liaskos (20-11-18), 

gRooV (18-09-18), 

mikemtb (18-09-18), 

SeAfasia (12-11-18)

----------


## spirakos

Ωραια δουλεια, αλλα το κοινο θελει επιπλεον πληροφοριες

Για τi χωρο προοριζεται?
Το ειδος της κουτας και τα λιτρα αυτης με τι κριτηρια τα υπολογισες;
Τα μεγαφωνα ειναι επωνυμα; Εχουν χαρακτηριστικες αποκρισης και συνθετης αντιστασης;
Και το κυριοτερο ολων, crossover???!!

----------


## d.antonis

Τα ηχεια προοριζονται για ντιτζε'ι'κη χρηση σε εκδηλωσεις. Θα δουλευουν και με subs οπου χρειαστει ,κυριως οξω. 

Ειναι bass reflex βεβαια ,με το duct απο πισω. Εκανα πρωτα ενα test drive κουτι πριν ,για να δω τι ψαρια πιανει.

Τα μεγαφωνα ειναι: woofer eminence kappalite 3012-ho ,driver selenium d220-ti-omf ,horn celestion h1-9040-p.

Στο site της eminence ,στη σελιδα του μεγαφωνου ,εχει στοιχεια και λεπτομερειες ,για να φτιαξει κανεις 4 ή 5 διαφορετικα ηχεια με αυτο. Δηλαδη εχει κλειστο κουτι λιγα λιτρα ,κλειστο κουτι πολλα λιτρα. bass reflex μικρο ,bass reflex μεγαλυτερο ,ηχειο με 2 γουφερ κλπ.

Εχει πληρη στοιχεια με λιτρα καμπινας ,ογκο bass reflex κλπ.

Εγω βασιστηκα σε αυτα τα στοιχεια ,για να κανω το κουτι ,οσο πιο μαζεμενο μπορουσα. Τωρα ειναι στη φαση που υπολογιζω ,πως να στηριξω τη σιτα σε εξι σημεια ,4 γυρω απο το woofer και μαλλον θα βαλω αποστατες σε 2 απο τις 8 βιδες της κορνας. 

Ο καθαρος εσωτερικος ογκος μου βγηκε εκει που ηθελα ,42-43 λιτρα ,εξω ο ογκος γουφερ ,κορνας ,driver ,bass reflex ,χειρολαβη ,φωλια τριποδου ,μεχρι και τις νευρωσεις ογκομετρησα. 

Κροσοβερ προς το παρον θα μπει μονο στην κορνα ,επειδη τα εχω ηδη (hi-pass) αλλα στο μελλον θα δοκιμασω 2δρομο κροσοβερ βασει των στοιχειων των μεγαφωνων. Αλλα και L-Pad (καλα το'πα?) για να μην ''φωναζει'' η κορνα πιο πολυ απ'το woofer.

----------


## mikemtb

+++ για το eminence

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## d.antonis

Nα κι η αφεντια μου ,με τα ηχεια που δουλευω τωρα. Τα ειχα κανει modular ,με χωριστη καμπινα mid-bass και χωριστο tweeter box ,για χρηση ,η οποια τελικα δεν προεκυψε (ενεργη διενισχυση).

Οι κορνες ειναι 4 απο τις 6 που θα μετακομισουν στα νεα ηχεια. Τα mid-bass κουτια ειχαν μεσα full range μεγαφωνα beyma 12-ga50. Δεν ηταν ομως αυτο που ηθελα ,και εβαλα μεσα woofer PRV 12-MB-800 ,λαθος βεβαια ,αλλα ηταν λυση αναγκης. γενικα παιζουν καλα ,ομως θελουν λιγο τσιμπημα τα μπασσα.

----------


## d.antonis

Παιδες ερώτηση: Που θα βρω πυκνωτες vishay mkt 1822 1μF/600v ? Λεω ν'αλλάξω τους υπαρχοντες με κατι καλυτερο αφου προχωραει η κατασκευη. Οποια πληροφορια δεκτη φυσικα.

----------


## spirakos

Στη mouser φυσικα  :Lol: 
https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...awOsAFDmsT0%3d
Ταξιδευει και δωρεαν το συγκεκριμενο

----------


## d.antonis

ομορφα... δεν εχω παρει απο κει ξανα ,αλλα θα δοκιμασω...ευχαριστω Σπυρο..

----------


## d.antonis

Μερικές φωτό από τα ηχεία φρέσκιες.

----------


## p270

> ομορφα... δεν εχω παρει απο κει ξανα ,αλλα θα δοκιμασω...ευχαριστω Σπυρο..



οτα θα βαλεις παραγγελεια θα επιλεξεις αποστολη μεσω ddp αλλιως θα φας τελωνειο και δωρεαν στελνει απο 50 ευρω και επανω αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## d.antonis

Ηταν η στανταρ επιλογη. Ανεφεραν οτι τελωνεια κλπ. πληρωμενα απο mouser. Oποτε ,ολα καλα ,ολα ανθηρα...

----------


## mtzag

Και μετα θα περνανε τα θυματα απο το tinnitustalk.com
να ρωτανε αν υπαρχει θεραπεια...

----------


## mtzag

Και κατι αλλο καποια στιγμη θα γινεις και εσυ θυμα των ιδιων σου των κατασκευων...

----------


## d.antonis

Ηδη βουίζουν τα αυτια λιγακι. Λιγο τα ντεσιμπελ ,λιγο η ηλικια ,ασε που εχω και γονιδιο βαρηκο'ι'ας απο το σοι της μανας μου. Ετσι λοιπον φτιαχνω βαρβατα ηχεια ,για τα γεραματα μου. :Biggrin: !!!

----------


## Panoss

Κράτα τα για ακουστικά για τα γεράματά σου! :Lol:

----------


## d.antonis

:Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## mtzag

Η βαρηκοια δεν ειναι προβλημα τοσο σοβαρο οσο η υπερακουσια και οι εμβοες.
Η μεγαλη μαζα ανθρωπων με αυτα τα 2 σοβαρα προβληματα την εχει παθει απο εκθεση σε δυνατους ηχους
1) δυνατα ηχεια
2) οπλα
3) θορυβωδη μηχανηματα

Το προβλημα εχει μεγαλη διαβαθμιση απο ηπιο εως τοσο σοβαρο που να μην μπορεις να ζησεις(πχ χειροτερο του καρκινου)

Ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει φτιαχτει μεσω της εξελιξης να αντεχει εντασεις πανω απο 80-85dB HL
εντασεις πανω απο αυτο κανουνε μονιμη νευρολογικη τυπου βλαβη στην ακοη που μπορει να συνοδευεται απο βουητα
και σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις υπερκουσια σοβαρης μορφης(πχ δεν αντεχει να μπει σε αμαξι/να κυκλοφορησει πεζος στο δρομο/να φαει/να μιλησει στο τηλεφωνο η με καποιον διπλα του).
Εχουνε καταγραφει ορια ανοχης ηχου μονο 50dB HL μετα απο επισκεψη σε club το οποιο δεν εφτιαξε.
(Η νευρολογικου τυπου βαρηκοια ΔΕΝ διωρθωνετε με ακουστικα/δεν διορθωνετε βασικα με τιποτα ειναι μονιμη και μη αναστρεψιμη)
Για να αρχιζουνε τα αυτια να βουηζουνε σε σημειο να μην αντεχεις αρκει και μια μικρη βλαβη στην ακοη της ταξης των 10dB HL.

Αν νομιζετε οτι ειναι παιχνιδι καλη τυχη... οταν ομως γινει η ζημια δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια ουτε επιστροφη.

Δειτε εδω τι μπορει να παθεις
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki1CFk9JRPk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGcUJ2Dg3uo

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 



Άντε να σου κάνω δώρο κι αυτό 
https://eclass.teicrete.gr/modules/d...E%B1%20new.pdf 
αν κι έχεις τελειώσει ήδη. Έχει πολύ ζουμί στη σελ. 46 ,  54 ....  και μετά αν και το προηγούμενο δεν πάει πίσω.....

----------

mikemtb (15-11-18), 

nick1974 (15-11-18)

----------


## mikemtb

> Άντε να σου κάνω δώρο κι αυτό 
> https://eclass.teicrete.gr/modules/d...E%B1%20new.pdf 
> αν κι έχεις τελειώσει ήδη. Έχει πολύ ζουμί στη σελ. 46 ,  54 ....  και μετά αν και το προηγούμενο δεν πάει πίσω.....



Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο σχετικό για διάβασμα από ΤΕΙ? 2ος τόμος π.χ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο σχετικό για διάβασμα από ΤΕΙ? 2ος τόμος π.χ....



Τυχαία το βρήκα. Ψάξε teicrete.gr + ήχος, μίξη, ηχοληψία κλπ κάτι καλό θα βρεις.

----------


## d.antonis

> Άντε να σου κάνω δώρο κι αυτό 
> https://eclass.teicrete.gr/modules/d...E%B1%20new.pdf 
> αν κι έχεις τελειώσει ήδη. Έχει πολύ ζουμί στη σελ. 46 ,  54 ....  και μετά αν και το προηγούμενο δεν πάει πίσω.....




ευχαριστω φιλε Δημητρη....

----------


## d.antonis

Ετοιμα....

----------


## mikemtb

Εύγε!! Άριστο αποτέλεσμα!
Εγώ όμως θα ήθελα να δώσεις λεπτομέριες και διαστάσεις για τα διπλανά τύπου χωανης  (μάλλον, δεν ξέρω αν λέγονται έτσι αυτού του τύπου τα κουτια)
Αυτά που φαίνονται στις 2 πρώτες φωτο αριστερά από τα έτοιμα 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## d.antonis

Μα και βεβαια μπορω. Ειναι το σχεδιο που λεγεται μονο αγγλιστι tapped horn. θα το βρειτε στο νετ ως MTH-30 ,παιρνει 12ιντσο γουφερ. Εχω ηδη 1 ζευγος ,αυτο ειναι το 2ο ζευγαρι αλλα δεν το εχω τελειωσει ακομη. Το γουφερ που προτεινει ο σχεδιαστης ειναι το precision devices 12sb30 ,αλλα εγω ειχα ενα ζευγαρι b&c speakers 12pz32 με σχεδον ιδια specs ,ετσι ειχα παρει και το 2ο ζευγαρι πριν καποια χρονια και ειπα να τα βαλω κι αυτα καπου. 

Στο νετ εχω διαβασει οτι ταιριαζουν κι αλλα γουφερ ,ακομη και φθηνα απο το thomman. μια φωτο απο το 1ο ζευγος.

----------

mikemtb (30-03-19)

----------


## d.antonis

Να προσθεσω οτι υπαρχουν στο νετ πολλα σχεδια για tapped horns ,απο 6,5'' γουφερ εως και 18''. Εγω επελεξα αυτο ,διοτι ειναι ευκολο στην κατασκευη ,κουβαλιεται ευκολα και η αποδοση το σε σχεση με το μεγεθος του ειναι μεγαλη.

----------

mikemtb (30-03-19)

----------

